# Do I brine a turkey breast thats packaged in solution?



## baker2828 (Feb 20, 2010)

I purchased a 5lb breast in 15% solution, it was on sale.  I am going to smoke it today but started brining it this morning.  I was going to brine for 6-8 hours as its only 5lbs.  Will it be too salty?  I thought I read somewhere the solution they ship them in is already a brine is that true?


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 20, 2010)

essentially they solution they inject it with is a brine(loaded with sodium, and other chemicals though), you could brine them for a short time to get some other flavors in there.

just like pork, I avoid(dont buy) "enhanced" poultry, I dont trust what is being injected in the meat, and dont like paying for their injection.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 20, 2010)

Not much you can do with a brine when they have been injected like that.  I would just spice, and wrap in bacon.


----------



## baker2828 (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeh I usually try to buy meat that hasn't been "enhanced" but I was craving a cajun smoked turkey sandwich and at .99 a lb I couldn't resist.  Sounds like it is what it is an maybe I can get some of the citrus flavor in my brine in the bird.  Little disheartened now, but hopefully it will still have a good smokey flavor.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 20, 2010)

you should be able to get some flavor in there,  Id just go real easy on the salt,  you could get some sweetenss(brown sugar, etc), citrus, or herb flavor going on.

a smoked turkey sandwich does sound good.


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 20, 2010)

Another option for enhanced injected meat is to soak it in ice cold water for a few hours. This will pull a lot of the salts and chemicals from the meat, then soak or reinject with your brine. Allow to sit overnight or however long you like. You might need another soak in plain water to keep it from being too salty. The only way to tell that is to cut off a sliver, nuke or fry it up and taste test. Continue to soak as needed.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 20, 2010)

I have done it before and it turned out good. I'm not saying its right or wrong to do it but I had success with it. I cut back on the salt in my brine though. I guess you could say I was more so marinating it then brining it at that time since I didn't know what they injected it with and I didn't want it to get too salty. I like the idea from mulepackin. Just soak it in water for several hours and then start over with your brine. Hopefully most of the origional brine will be gone by then.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 20, 2010)

I think you might be able to get some more flavors into the breast but not alot I don't think. I would just smoke it the way you were going to and you should be fine.


----------



## baker2828 (Feb 20, 2010)

Cool good feedback thanks everyone. Its already in the brine (3 hrs now) salt, sugar, garlic, lemon juice, onion and thyme and rosemary then going to sprinkle it with some cajun rub.   I'm going to put it on in the next hour or two and hopefuly be eating by 7-ish. I'll let everyone know how it turned out.


----------



## tn_bbq (Feb 20, 2010)

That's pretty much what I do.
Soak overnight in brine, but go a little light on the salt.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 20, 2010)

please show a picture of theat cajun smoked turkey sandwich you make..


----------



## baker2828 (Feb 20, 2010)

I can do that, but I have had a few setbacks. My MES just blew, went to about 128 and popped. Came back down to room temp, I have a Chargrilller, but its under 1' of snow. My Brinkman water smoker, quit last year.....damn it! SO..... the new plan is my Char Broil 4 burner gas grill with an aluminum packet with wood chips cooking indirect at about 275-300. The show must go on...and by the way when someone asks do you really need 5 grills the answer is YES!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo...eat=directlink


----------



## baker2828 (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok, I finished my smoke for the day thought I would post some of the results. For all the issues I had it came out really good. I have to say the brine made a difference I could really taste the lemon and herbs in there. For having to smoke on a gas grill indirect I think it came out pretty good and made some damn good Cajun Turkey Club samiches and those homemade Saratoga Chips I made were the bomb dipped in Montgomery Inn BBQ.

http://picasaweb.google.com/10095880...eat=directlink


----------

